# I am trying to find a book.



## gomwolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok... My shitty English make me hard to defining about this book. Hmmm... This book is about japanese military aircraft in WW2. They gathered most of japan military aircraft designers and heard opinions about aircrafts they designed. I lost this book quite long years ago and I have no further information... If anyone who found this book, please let me know title of it.

A part of that book.


_View: http://imgur.com/hSKRGcX_


----------



## Jadue (Aug 20, 2017)

Perhaps it is this book? 

Takashi Suzuki
*The Romance of Engines *
*[R-188]*

ISBN-13: 978-1560919117
ISBN-10: 1560919116


----------



## gomwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

Hmmmm... I think it is not that book... but I sent it to cart, first.


----------



## msxyz (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe this one?Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.it/Japanese-Aero-engines-1910-1945-Mike-Goodwin/dp/8365281325_


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 21, 2017)

I knew I read that before but could not place it in my books about Japanese Aircraft. Jadue is correct. The excerpt came from page 369 of _The Romance of Engines_ by Takashi Suzuki.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 21, 2017)

gomwolf said:


> Ok... My shitty English make me hard to defining about this book.



Your English is better than my knowledge of any foreign language, it was enough for your book to be identified very quickly, *and* for me to look on bookfinder and get a copy so I would say your English is not shitty at all


----------



## gomwolf (Aug 26, 2017)

WJPearce said:


> I knew I read that before but could not place it in my books about Japanese Aircraft. Jadue is correct. The excerpt came from page 369 of _The Romance of Engines_ by Takashi Suzuki.



I ordered the book and have to find that page when it came to my hand. If it is the right book, I am find wrong one with worng picture, lol.



MiTasol said:


> Your English is better than my knowledge of any foreign language, it was enough for your book to be identified very quickly, *and* for me to look on bookfinder and get a copy so I would say your English is not shitty at all



Thanks your kind words.


----------

